# Narrowed it down to three options...



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Been shopping around, reading endless forums and reviews and have narrowed a 9mm search to 3 choices based on budget and personal preference. 

Want a 4 inch barrel.
Use will be mostly range time and home protection.
Little to no carry for this.

I like the trigger and DA/SA option on the Canik. The S&W trigger doesn't sound great and will probably need modded. Can't seem to find a Creed in stock around Cbus to put my hands on for feel. The fit and feel of the S&W and the Canik to me are comfortable.

1. S&W SD9VE 
2. Canik TP9V2
3. Walther Creed 

Discussions and feedback on these three? (other than "save up for a glock") LOL.

Thanks!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Canik Is basically a cz clone. Go to fin,fur and feather and handle a CZ. You'll pay a little more but you won't have an imitation.
Canik is made in Turkey, likely by Muslims? Not sure if that's issue with you or not

Edit- CZ has a new striker fired pistol that will be going head to head with the Glock 19. Should start seeing them in another month or two.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I do not know what two of your hand guns are. The first one, SD9ve is in the 400 price range? So I'll assume the other two are also of that range. S&W just came out with a new line... Called the M&P 2.0. You might want to check them out. Vances in Obetz has a few. I saw some nice CZ's at Blackwing shooting center outside of Delaware. Springfield makes some nice firearms that I think are tad bit better than S&W


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Thanks,

The three I listed are all under 400 and the S&W SD9 is 300 right now at Vance, but the trigger upgrade, which most folks recommend, seems to be about 50 bucks, so really I'm looking at 350-380 between the three. The attractive part about the Canik is the extra mag and holster in the box plus the DA/SA. Still looking for any info on the new Walther Creed. Know any shops that have one in stock?

Just can't seem to make a dam decision.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

flounder said:


> Just can't seem to make a dam decision.


Sounds like you are floundering

Cant offer anything about you decision. The 9mm I own is a Springfield


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Can't give a good opinion by actual use on Canik or Walther. Add to that that I don't like any pistols of that type.
The one thing I can tell you. S&W and Walther are 1st rate guns, personal choice would be the main factor in
choosing between the two. I have had to work on many guns that came out of Turkey, material and workmanship
is poor.


----------

